# Electric Tractors?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tripped across this article this morning talking about in-wheel electric motors for cars.

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/protean-electric-rolls-towards-making-wheel-electric-motors-170211509.html

Idea is that the motor, which produces 100HP/739 Lbs torque is housed inside the wheel. Problem is managing the unsprung weight.

Then, I thought, why not put it in a tractor?!!??!

Four wheel drive, 400 HP, 3000 lbs torque, no suspension problems, no transmission, or other drive train problems. Extra weight in the wheel were we want it.

Who has a few extra million that wants to help me develop this?

Ralph

Not Red, not Green, not Blue, not Orange---purple


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Your color choice of purple has already been taken by Fendt (of all things!) 

I could go for an electric tractor to run the TMR mixer on my yard. The duty cycle would be perfect for electric.

I've also wondered why a tractor's powertrain can't be done like a locomotive or big haul truck with a diesel coupled to a generator, and an electric motor to drive the wheels. It would be IVT without most of the moving parts.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Caterpillar offered something similar about 10 yrs ago.
I always wondered how well those electric motors would fare driving through about 2 feet of mud and water?
Or what current could get sent through the operator should the motors go under water.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Caterpillar currently offers a D7E diesel electric similar to a locomotive. Read an article said was 25% more fuel efficient. Just higher initial cost.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Gearclash said:


> Your color choice of purple has already been taken by Fendt (of all things!)
> 
> I've also wondered why a tractor's powertrain can't be done like a locomotive or big haul truck with a diesel coupled to a generator, and an electric motor to drive the wheels. It would be IVT without most of the moving parts.


No purple! &*^%&[email protected]!!!!!

Locomotive---Me, too!

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't find a picture on the net, but there was a purple Fendt running around in these parts this fall. Midsize tractor, maybe 150 hp or so. Nice, deep eye catching purple.


----------

